# Early Warning - Las Vegas



## noctumluvr (Sep 10, 2003)

Las Vegas moving to Friday nights after the Olympics.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

What time? None of the promos mention a time.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

9pm
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?id=las_vegas&view=listings


----------



## innersanctum (May 23, 2003)

My understanding about shows that are moved to Friday nights like this are about to be taken off the air. Friday night moves usually end in cancellation. It would be a shame for them to do this but I guess "the Donald" wanted that Monday night time slot for his show.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

of course there's sci fi friday


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Scifi plays all their shows at least twice.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

NP; my season pass will get the new time slot. The only time I've had a problem with not getting a program recorded is when there's a virtually last minute change, such as a sports event going overlong into the scheduled slot for my program.
On the other hand, if NBC's intent on dumping "Las Vegas", then shame on them!


----------

